# Rideshare insurance in South Carolina?



## Northwestgourmet (7 mo ago)

I'm curious if any Uber drivers in South Carolina, specifically Greenville, have notified their insurance company they are driving for Uber, and if so, how did this affect your insurance rates? Did your insurance company charge you extra, and if so how much? If you can name company and your experience it would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## New_to_Charlotte (5 mo ago)

Hi. Not sure if you ever got answers to your questions somewhere.
I tried today and found that both Allstate and Progressive offer rideshare insurance on top of your personal auto. Progressive is much cheaper as compared to Allstate and almost made no difference in the premium when having rideshare and when don't.
Hope this will help.


----------

